# Cypripedium acaule



## parvi_17 (May 14, 2007)

This plant started as a single flowering growth last year. It had been growing in a pot and started into growth a little early this year; I decided to plant it in the ground a few weeks ago. It's one of my favorites.  

Joe


----------



## smartie2000 (May 14, 2007)

nice one there, it has an cool pouch


----------



## NYEric (May 15, 2007)

Oh Canada!


----------



## Tom_in_PA (May 15, 2007)

very nice....:clap: 

Friends of ours just found a dozen or so of these growing on their property. I will be going over and try to pollenate them when they start flowering.


----------



## parvi_17 (May 15, 2007)

Thanks guys! Tom, there's nothing cooler to me than having Cyps growing wild on your property!


----------

